# camos dome



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

about to order auto satellite system considering camos dome type
just reading djp's posting on ferries/trailers
does the height of a camos dome impact on cost and booking availability
cheers
drew


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi drew

I don't think it will have any effect on booking price or availability. It certainly did not affect us last year on Norfolk Line neither did the Smart "trailer" It just seems to be a problem with the Smart and AT ferries. No problem/query raised with Camos dome and height.
Dennis


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Speedferries measured my dome, which was right on its 2.9m limit. But academic for coachbuilts, as there's a 2m (excluding mirrors) width one, too!

Dave


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks for the info
will watch the trailer thread as we tow a small car on an a frame 
we want to visit vendee later this year
cheers
drew


----------

